# A man with a dream



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Living on the bacon diet:

https://fivebeforechaos.com/2009/02/18/man-eating-bacon-all-month-long/#comment-2229

&#8230;for the entire month of February, 2009, I, Michael J. Nelson will eat nothing but bacon. Nothing, my friends, but bacon.

Why? Because bacon is nature's finest and most nourishing food.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Bacon wears me out.

Seriously.

Whatever constitutes bacon, more than a few strips and I get sluggish. The fat content probably overwhelms my liver and blood, or something. If I ate only bacon all month I would probably sleep 12 hrs/day.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

This is the ultimate test of the protein diet. Will the guy from MST3K kill himself with it? Stay tuned.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Bacon is fantastic, but I don't know if I could have it for a month straight....don't know if my heart could have it for a month straight either.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

You could mix it up - thick bacon, thin bacon, turkey bacon, smoked bacon, bacon wrapped in a blanket...of bacon. This is starting ot sound like the guy in Forest Gump talking about shrimp.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

That sounds like one of just a few diets that I might be able to stick with. 

That one and maybe a sausage diet.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vincent* Want some bacon?*Jules* No man, I don't eat pork.*Vincent* Are you Jewish?*Jules* Nah, I ain't Jewish, I just don't dig on swine, that's all.*Vincent* Why not?*Jules* Pigs are filthy animals. I don't eat filthy animals.*Vincent* Yeah, but bacon tastes good. Pork chops taste good.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Preu Pummel said:


> Bacon wears me out.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Whatever constitutes bacon, more than a few strips and I get sluggish. The fat content probably overwhelms my liver and blood, or something. If I ate only bacon all month I would probably sleep 12 hrs/day.


Spoken as if that were a bad thing.


----------

